# how to cut the log



## jay (Jan 1, 2013)

ok so this might be a really stupid question but how do i cut the log to turn it without alot of tear out? i was lucky enough to find some spalted maple on the side of the road the other day and i just started to rough turn it? in the spalt "circles" the wood is coming out in little squares and on only half the bowl has alot of like hair tearout and its making me nervous i might be doing it wrong. please let me know what to do. maybe i just need a new cutter head for my easy wood tool.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 1, 2013)

Jay - it's kind of hard to tell by your description... Some pics would help. It sounds like you are describing end grain tear out on a punky wood. There are several different ways to deal with it if that is the case, but pics would help give a more relative answer.
Scott


----------



## jay (Jan 1, 2013)

ok cool i will post pictures tomorrow


----------



## AXEMAN58 (Jan 1, 2013)

Jay, I concur with Scotts assesment of the problem and might just add that in my experience, carbide tools really shine as the speed of the turning increases. Punky wood is problematic for all turners, regardless of their tool of choice. Firming up the punky wood is probably the least frustrating answer to your tearout problem.


----------



## Mike Jones (Jan 2, 2013)

Easy Wood Tools are scrapers and scrapers, no matter how sharp, can be problematic in punky wood. You are just now roughing out,right? At some point you would do well to switch to a cutting or slicing type tool such as a bowl gouge. When you get your form somewhat close to shape, liberally apply a wood hardener. I bought some from Ace Hardware and saw some at Lowe's, so it should be easy to acquire in most localities.

When the hardener has dried, make small, light cuts with sharp tools, and you can eventually conquer those "punky chunky's". Let us all know how you make out!


----------



## jay (Jan 2, 2013)

[attachment=15628][attachment=15629][attachment=15630][attachment=15626][attachment=15627]here are the pictures. sorry they are so bad, i dont have a good camera so i had to use my ipod


----------



## jay (Jan 2, 2013)

jay said:


> here are the pictures. sorry they are so bad, i dont have a good camera so i had to use my ipod



gosh those are big


----------



## DKMD (Jan 2, 2013)

I think Mike's plan sounds pretty reasonable. I've used shellac to stiffen up punky wood for finishing cuts with some success. I've also had limited success soaking punky rough outs in 50/50 solution of Elmer's glue and water... Soak for a day or two then dry for a week or so.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 2, 2013)

DKMD said:


> I think Mike's plan sounds pretty reasonable. I've used shellac to stiffen up punky wood for finishing cuts with some success. I've also had limited success soaking punky rough outs in 50/50 solution of Elmer's glue and water... Soak for a day or two then dry for a week or so.



Either one of these followed by a scary sharp chisel will get you great results.


----------



## Mike Mills (Jan 3, 2013)

I use shellac thinned with 2-3 parts DNA so it can soak in and dry quickly.
It still only penetrates about 1/16 inch so repeated applications are necessary. On the plus side it is ready to take another round of cuts in just a few minutes.


----------



## The Wood Bucket (Jan 6, 2013)

Jon Kennedy said:


> Put it in a vacuum chamber and stabilize it!!! you can do it with resin or do it with anything else these guys are taliking about but you need to get product in to the wood and vacuum chamber will do it quick! or send it to me and i will stabilize it for ya, it needs to be turned part way and dry then it can be stabilized
> Jon



I agree with Jon and stabilize it. Also stop using the scrapers on wood like this. You can get hurt very fast. This requires very sharp tools.


----------

